# Neu und kostenlos in der PC Games-App: Alte PCG-Hefte



## David Martin (18. November 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Neu und kostenlos in der PC Games-App: Alte PCG-Hefte* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Neu und kostenlos in der PC Games-App: Alte PCG-Hefte


----------



## BitByter (18. November 2015)

sehr cool!


----------



## Wut-Gamer (18. November 2015)

Wow, ziemlich cool. Gäbe es auch die Möglichkeit die App direkt herunterzuladen? Ich benutze zwar ein Android-Phone, habe aber keinen Google-Account (und will auch keinen).


----------



## Loosa (18. November 2015)

Feine Aktion. 
An das Cover von Ausgabe 2 kann ich mich noch gut erinnern.

Aber anstatt überall eure eigenen Anzeigen zu schalten hättet ihr die Werbeplätze doch neu verkaufen können. Vielleicht für Retrospiele.


----------



## Batze (18. November 2015)

Und warum macht ihr sowas nicht auch mal hier, für den ganz normalen PC User?

Also mir ist schon klar, das ihr damit die Leute auf Eure App aufmerksam machen wollt, ist ja auch voll ok.
Aber die App kostet doch nichts,oder?
Also könnt ihr die alten Hefte auch ruhig mal hier für den gemeinen PC User als pdf rausrücken.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (18. November 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Und warum macht ihr sowas nicht auch mal hier, für den ganz normalen PC User?



Man kann die Hefte doch auch im Browser lesen.


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Und warum macht ihr sowas nicht auch mal hier, für den ganz normalen PC User?



les doch einfach die meldung (und zwar ganz)!


----------



## Batze (18. November 2015)

Alles Klar, meine Fehler.
Danke für die Hinweise und das Online stellen.

Ich bin dann mal am Schmökern.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (18. November 2015)

Das ist wirklich großartig, vielen Dank.
Ich nutze es allerdings nicht als App sondern über den Desktop-Browser.
Auf jeden Fall eine tolle Sache. Ich wusste z.B. auch gar nicht, dass man sich die aktuellen Hefte gegen Gebühr auch digital anschauen/herunterladen kann. Das solltet ihr vermehrt auf eurer Startseite bewerben, dann erübrigt sich auch das Problem "AdBlocker--> Werbeeinnahmen-->verärgerte User". 
Merci.


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2015)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall eine tolle Sache. Ich wusste z.B. auch gar nicht, dass man sich die aktuellen Hefte gegen Gebühr auch digital anschauen/herunterladen kann.



da geb ich dir recht.
ich finde auch, dass man die digital-ausgabe viel stärker bewerben sollte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. November 2015)

Verlangt das Lesen der alten Ausgaben eine permanente Netzverbindung oder kann man die Ausgabe lokal auf dem Entgerät "sichern"?


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Verlangt das Lesen der alten Ausgaben eine permanente Netzverbindung oder kann man die Ausgabe lokal auf dem Entgerät "sichern"?



auf entgeräten kann man grundsätzlich nur lustige taschenbücher lesen.
auf endgeräte hingegen kann man die pcgames aber auch durchaus runterladen und offline lesen, ja.


----------



## McDrake (18. November 2015)

Sehr cool. 
Da bekommt man beinahe in nen Gog-kaufrausch.


Voll der Nostalgieflash....diese Preise...Seitenweise Lösungen...due Frisuren der Redis...

Danke!!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. November 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Seitenweise Lösungen



Es waren dunkle Zeiten, vor dem Internet.


----------



## McDrake (18. November 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es waren dunkle Zeiten, vor dem Internet.


Hehe

Und eben hab ich jenes Spiel gefunden in der Ausgabe 12/92, welches ich schon Jahre gesucht habe, aber den Namen nicht mehr wusste :
EPIC

[emoji1] 

War wirklich so ein Ding, dass mich immer wieder beinahe in den Wahnsinn getrieben hat.

//
Was heisst hier "vor dem Internet"?
Da gibt's eine Anleitung um ein Nullmodem selber zu basteln
[emoji6]


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. November 2015)

Wobei das auch seine Vorteile hatte. So ein Heft konntest du einfach neben die Tastatur legen und musstest nicht immer auf den Desktop umschalten 

An viele dieser Sachen erinnere ich mich noch. Ich lese die PCG ja seit der ersten Ausgabe, nur leider hatte ich irgendwann keinen Platz mehr und musste mich von einigen Ausgaben trennen. Deswegen find ich es super, wenn man die jetzt so wieder lesen kann


----------



## Koko444 (18. November 2015)

Besteht eine Möglichkeit die Hefte (auf dem PC) offline zu sichern? Und wen ja, wie?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wobei das auch seine Vorteile hatte. So ein Heft konntest du einfach neben die Tastatur legen und musstest nicht immer auf den Desktop umschalten



Für sowas hat man heutzutage doch einen zweiten Monitor.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. November 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Für sowas hat man heutzutage doch einen zweiten Monitor.


Bonze!


----------



## McDrake (18. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bonze!


Ach was.
Ich könnt heute auch nicht mehr ohne zweiten Monitor.
Das erleichtert sooo vieles.


So, nachdem ich jetzt "mein" Spiel gefunden habe, bin ich wieder gleich weit wie zuvor.
Das Spiel kann man natürlich nirgends als Download erwerben
*seufz*

(First World Problems)


----------



## Loosa (18. November 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich jetzt "mein" Spiel gefunden habe, bin ich wieder gleich weit wie zuvor.
> Das Spiel kann man natürlich nirgends als Download erwerben
> *seufz*
> 
> (First World Problems)



Nachdem das von '92 war können das ja nicht sooo viele Zeilen Code gewesen sein. Vielleicht findest du es irgendwo zum abtippen. 
Erinnert sich noch wer an die seitenlangen Abdrucke in der C64'er? Und immer, IMMER hatte ich irgendwo einen Schreibfehler. *grummel*

Aber wo ich mich jetzt so durchschmöker gibt es unmengen Spiele die es Wert wären wieder aufgelegt zu werden. Sei es als GOG oder HD Remake (für iPad?). History Line hatte ich damals endlos gespielt. 

/edit: Epic scheint abandonware zu sein, oder täusche ich mich?
***
Sieht tatsächlich interessant aus. Sehr stimmungsvolle Zwischenbilder.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2015)

Hat jemand schon versucht die Erstausgabe lokal abzuspeichern? Wie bzw. worüber funktioniert das? Und wie viel MB nimmt das digitalisierte Heft ein?


----------



## Bonkic (19. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon versucht die Erstausgabe lokal abzuspeichern? Wie bzw. worüber funktioniert das? Und wie viel MB nimmt das digitalisierte Heft ein?


1)ja. 
2)einfach drauftippen
3)offenbar ca. 65 mb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2015)

Mir scheint es muss schon mehr gemacht werden als nur "einfach drauftippen". Die Ausgabe öffnet sich, ein Download im Hintergrund ist jedoch nicht erkennbar.


----------



## Tamagotshi (19. November 2015)

Nostaaaaaaalllllgieeeeeeeee, Herlich, Daumen hoch ! Was auch noch Mega währe wenn es die alten Heft beilagen also die "Disketten" Vollpreisspiele noch separat zum Download geben würde "träum" um die Sammlung zu vervollständigen ^^ Leider bin ich Händy gegner ( Nutze ein 6310 von Nokia als Hilferuf Telefon beim Mottorad fahren ansonsten nur Haustelefon ) Somit fällt die App Flach und ich Kaufe meine "Heftchen" weiter schön am Kiosk um die Eke ^^ Eine alternative währe zu versuchen die App in die Smart TV Option zu bekommen. Nutze das über den Resiver da der TV das nicht kann. Mal sehen Kinoxapp & Nargavsion 3app zum "Hell" sehen und einspielen von Apps allgemein ist möglich. Was ich natürlich NIE tun würde und mich davon gaaaanz weit distanziere.  Mal sehen wenig Zeit immo. Sollte ich es mal versuchen mit der App.


----------



## Bonkic (19. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mir scheint es muss schon mehr gemacht werden als nur "einfach drauftippen". Die Ausgabe öffnet sich, ein Download im Hintergrund ist jedoch nicht erkennbar.


dann kapp doch einach die internet-verbindung und du wirst sehen...

aber in der tat wäre eine fortschrittsanzeige wùnschenswert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2015)

Hmm... Okay, es scheint sich tatsächlich lokal auf dem Tablet zu befinden. Aber wo genau ist das Dokument überhaupt gelandet?! Unter "Downloads", egal ob auf dem Gerät selbst oder der eingesetzten SD-Card, kann man es nicht finden... [emoji782]


----------



## billy336 (19. November 2015)

Sind die Hefte unzensiert? also auch Artikel von indizierten Spielen enthalten? (Mortal Kombat, Soldier of Fortune ect.)

Abgesehen davon hab ich schon ewig auf sowas gewartet. Endlich ist es soweit 

Perfekt wäre es jetzt noch, wenn man sich die PDF direkt auf die Festplatte laden könnte, dass man auch offline drin schmökern kann...
(Auf meinem Iphone hab ich viel zu wenig Platz für alle Hefte)


----------



## MarcHatke (19. November 2015)

Auf dem iPad sollte "in iBooks" öffnen dazu führen, dass sie lokal gespeichert sind.


----------



## Batze (19. November 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ach was.
> Ich könnt heute auch nicht mehr ohne zweiten Monitor.
> Das erleichtert sooo vieles.
> 
> ...



Wie heißt denn dein Spiel was du so suchst?


----------



## McDrake (19. November 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Wie heißt denn dein Spiel was du so suchst?



http://forum.pcgames.de/videospiele...ware-legal-vertrauenswuerdig.html#post9918633


----------



## Bonkic (19. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber wo genau ist das Dokument überhaupt gelandet?!



im ordner "de.computec.cdp".


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> im ordner "de.computec.cdp".


Solch ein Ordner existiert laut dem Dateimanager nicht... ?!

Generell verwirrt mich die PCG-App ein wenig, die taucht nicht mal in der App-Übersicht auf. Seltsam...


----------



## Bonkic (19. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Solch ein Ordner existiert laut dem Dateimanager nicht... ?!



dann hast du den falschen datei-manager.  



> Generell verwirrt mich die PCG-App ein wenig, die taucht nicht mal in der App-Übersicht auf. Seltsam...



das ist in der tat seltsam.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dann hast du den falschen datei-manager.


Schau selbst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (19. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schau selbst.
> 
> http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/19/75258a674147b9f91764e39089fe81b3.jpg



biddeschön:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2015)

Das hilft jetzt aber sowas von...


----------



## Bonkic (19. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das hilft jetzt aber sowas von...



und wieso nicht?


----------



## Van83 (19. November 2015)

Von mir aus hättet ihr auch mit der ersten Amiga Games Ausgabe anfangen können


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> und wieso nicht?


Mal davon ab dass du kein Android benutzt beantwortet es ja nicht die Frage warum der Ordner nicht angezeigt wird.


----------



## Bonkic (19. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mal davon ab dass du kein Android benutzt?



äh doch, natürlich ist das android. 



> beantwortet es ja nicht die Frage warum der Ordner nicht angezeigt wird.



die hab ich eigentlich weiter oben schon beantwortet.

eigentlich reichts mir jetzt auch wieder mit dir.
ich wollte lediglich behilflich sein. 
wenn du das nicht annehmen willst oder kannst, dann lass es halt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2015)

Thanks For... Nothing. 

Edit:
Nur um es dich wissen zu lassen, ein alternativer Dateimanager brachte auch keine neue Erkenntnis. Bevor du wieder die Lüge lostrittst  ich hätte es nicht versucht.


----------



## Bonkic (19. November 2015)

jemand außer sauboy hier, der auch nicht kapiert hat, was ich gepostet hab? 

ach komm, es ist wirklich viel zu albern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ach komm, es ist wirklich viel zu albern.


Ausnahmsweise stimme ich mal zu. ^^

Ich frage wohl besser die PCG-Drohne.


----------



## McDrake (25. Dezember 2015)

So
Drei andere alte Ausgaben (1/93 - 3/93) sind jetzt zum durchstöbern bereit:
http://epaper.pcgames.de/de/profiles/5c3b36d592b7/editions


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Dezember 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> So
> Drei andere alte Ausgaben (1/93 - 3/93) sind jetzt zum durchstöbern bereit:
> http://epaper.pcgames.de/de/profiles/5c3b36d592b7/editions


Danke für den Link. Genau den habe ich gesucht.


----------



## McDrake (25. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Danke für den Link. Genau den habe ich gesucht.


Sowas hat man doch als Bookmark
tztztz


----------



## McDrake (25. Dezember 2015)

Auch wieder ein paar amüsante Details in den Magazinen.

 -Dezember 92 / Januar 93:
"Massiv" mehr Releases auf dem PC gegenüber dem AMIGA (C64 und ST sind schon tot)

 -Firmenportrait Apogee:
Duke Nukem _Fazit: Unbedingt empfehlenswert, Jump'n Run vom Feinsten. Neben Commander Keen, eines der besten Jump'n Run Spiele von Apogee._

 -SKANDAL:
Funrating von Maniac Mansion bei 64%
Funrating von ZackMcKracken bei 69%


 -Workshop zu FlightSim 4.0:

Optimales Laufen unter DOS
CONFIG.SYS: 
DEVICE:C:\DOS5\HIMEM.SY5 
DEVICE:C:\DOS5\EMM386.EXE NOEMS 
DOS=HIGH, UMB 
5HELL=C:\DOS5\COMMAND.COM C:\DOS5 /P 
BREAK=OFF 
FILE5=16 
STACK5=0,0

AUTOEXEC.BAT:
@ECHO OFF
LH C:\DOS5\MOUSE
LH C:\DOS5\KEYB GR,, C\DOS5\KEYBOARD.SYS


----------



## McDrake (5. April 2016)

Eine weitere Charge ist Gratis zum lesen bereit:
4/93 - 6/93
(Start der CD-Rom-Ära   )

Unsupported Browsers


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. April 2016)

Der X-Wing-Test... [emoji7]


----------



## Bonkic (5. April 2016)

mist, eigentlich hatte ich diese "diskussion" schon längst wieder vergessen. danke mcdrake!


----------



## GfK-Michael (19. Januar 2018)

Hmm - auf meinem iPad bekomme ich nur aktuellere Ausgaben ab 2012 in der App. Im Browser komme ich nicht einmal auf die 2. Seite, da alle paar Sekunden die Titelgrafik neu geladen wird und mich wieder ganz nach oben führt.

Edit: Selbst, wenn ich es schaffe, eine andere Seite auszuwählen (lt Anzeige), sehe ich nur die 1. Seite. App ist auch wieder gelöscht, da unbrauchbar


----------

